# Olympic stables



## hobo (25 July 2012)

I was curious to read 219 horses arriving to the games in to 200 stables!! Is it double rooms for some?


----------



## J&S (25 July 2012)

Perhaps they are going to corrall the extras!


----------



## oldvic (25 July 2012)

The eventers will have moved out before the show jumpers move in.


----------

